# Making pickles



## Dark_ale (Oct 10, 2007)

I wanted to try and make my own pickle brine and make some old fashioned pickles, but I failed to plant any dill. I am using the Dill pickle packs, like Mrs wages, and the BALL packs. 

I am picking the cucumbers small, and pickling them whole, should I refrigerate over night to chill them or does it really make a differance when using these packs. With the packs all you really do is add Vinegar and water.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

We normally refrigerate, without washing, and then accumulate enough small ones to make up a batch. Then wash them good before pickling. Delayed washing and refrigerating I believe helps the taste. 

The real dill is better, IMO.


----------



## mowers99 (Jan 30, 2008)

Find some dill it will taste much better. You can also buy some at HEB.


----------



## Dolphingirl (Apr 5, 2006)

*Pickles!*

We just got through canning about 36 quarts and we use fresh dill, there is no comparision. You can buy it at HEB, I know that it is proly more than what you would want to pay for it but it is worth it! If you know of anyone that sells veggies, they may have some extra dill. Usually everyone plants more than they need! Curious to see how yours turn out......

Kelly


----------



## Dark_ale (Oct 10, 2007)

The look pretty good, The Mrs Wages pack I used says they are ready in 24hrs, but I have not tried them yet. I am currently on a sweet pickle venture, I got some in lime right now, but the lime is not dissolving very well. I did not expect to get so many cucumbers from 4 plants, I am on my third case of jars. I now have about 10 plants, I guess I will be giving them away soon..LOL I have put up the Dill pickles, Cinnamon pickles, Bread and Butter, and now I am going for sweet....I am about pickled out.


----------



## danduhman (Jan 19, 2007)

the farmers market on aitline in houston has fresh dill at canino's


----------



## Dolphingirl (Apr 5, 2006)

Dark Ale, I would like to know how you are doing the pickles with the lime in it? We did all the dill pickles and the salt brine pickles but never had ones with limes in them. Would you mind sharing?

Thanks
Kelly


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I don't think he means "limes"

I've looked at old pickle recipes that call for soaking the cucumbers in lime (the chemical) prior to canning them.


----------



## workorfish (Sep 5, 2007)

*Lime*



speckle-catcher said:


> I don't think he means "limes"
> 
> I've looked at old pickle recipes that call for soaking the cucumbers in lime (the chemical) prior to canning them.


 You are correct speckle - not the citrus. I use lime, the white powder, to soak the pickles in overnight in cool water (ice chest works great). Supposedly the lime helps in keeping them crisp but also works as a natural disinfectant.

I have a great recipe for dill pickles, let me see if it is on my work computer. May be tomorrow before I can find it. But, I once used the powder Ms. W or whatever but fresh dill is so much better.


----------



## Dolphingirl (Apr 5, 2006)

*pickles*

Well I would love to see the recipe for that because maybe I am just old fashioned but we just make the dill pickle and kuasene pickles~ Hope that I spelled that right............Anyways if anyone would like to share they can pm me or post and I would appreciate it greatly......My mom and I did try somthing different this year by adding a little cilantro with the dill to the pickles!


----------



## Annie Oakley (Oct 6, 2008)

FWIW....

A pinch of allium in each jar before processing keeps them nice and crispy.

To clean your pickles throw them in the washing machine for a minute. I'm serious.... No more scrubbing the spines off of them....

Annie


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

danduhman said:


> the farmers market on aitline in houston has fresh dill at canino's


 ...and some nice size pickling cucumbers!


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

All the above is good but I would add 1 step to help ensure they stay crisp. I brine mine for 24 hours in a salt brine to support the cell walls in the cucs. 1 cup pickling salt to one gallon of water. then can as you would.

You can also put a grape leaf in the jar ( that is supposed to keep crisp also).


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

Plant some dill when the weather gets cooler or in the Spring. You can get a quarter pound of dill seeds from American Meadows online. Other than that like the others said buy the fresh dill at HEB.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Dill*

Didn't read all so if I re said sorry ..Go to spice area and get Dill Weed its Like freeze dried Dill .Dill seed is a very mild flavor ....cva34


----------

